# My poor Hugo broke his front teeth!



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Well at least thats what I think he did. 

I went to his cage to find his face covered in blood. 
He was frantically cleaning himself and his fur was ruffled. 

On close inspection all I can see is a gummy area which contains no front teeth. The vet seemed as perplexed as me. 

This was a week ago. 

For the first three days he ate ready brek (smooth porridge)
Mash potatoe 
scrambled eggs.
Mushy blueberries.

He drank fine. Played fine.

The walls behind/side of his cage were splattrered with blood too. I pulled his cage to peicing trying to find his front teeth or an area he hurt them on nothing! I cleaned his cage throughly changed litter/bedding took out all toys. 

His cage has his litter , hammock , a carboard toy , a ropey rat chew toy and his bed ball ( a rat ball without a door that he loves to sleep in) 

I have never experienced this in the 4 years I have owned rats. His teeth were at normal length , normal colour ect.

I am totally perlexed but my little man is his usual self. During his little check up he passed with flying colours , his feet/tail/rest of teeth/fur/ are all fine and no sign of tumours or lumps (he is almost 2) 

Has this happend to anyones rats before?

He is back to his normal diet minus chicken bones for the moment.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

I personally have never experienced this and I hope your rat recovers quickly and his teeth come back soon (and correctly)... I did find a thing here > http://www.rmca.org/Articles/qna5_98.htm < that has a question about her rats teeth falling out and it says as long as it was caused by an accident and no damage was done to the part under his gums the teeth should regrow but you may have to trim his bottom teeth until his top grow in as he will not have anything to grind against.. And if damage was done it may not grow in like normal also causing you to have to get his teeth trimmed...


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Deffidently trim the bottom teeth or they will keep growing.

Now, personal question: It's know to give rats chicken bones?


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice yes will trim his bottom teethys  I defiently think he must of caught them on some thing! I have done all I can to ensure his cage is as safe as possible! He is suffering no problems that me or the vet saw. he is playing/eating/drinking as normal. He just gave me a fright , he likes keeping his mum on her toes! x


----------

